# Schwinn 20 inch bicycles?



## dxmadman (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello Schwinnsters.I've got a question,When did Schwinn start producing 20 inch bicycles?Any body have any pics of any prewar 20s?Ive seen afew postwar bikes and some prewars from other marques,but no Schwinns.My kidds got some dx,s and cantilever ballooners,we built together from the 50s,I was just curious i never seen a schwinn 20 with chain adjusters.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 19, 2011)

*Here ya go.*

Its all original and my HOLY GRAIL. Beats the autocycle and other rare goodies I have acquired along the years.  It is really bright red but the pics look off red color.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 19, 2011)

*That bike is bad ass!  I would almost trade my freaking Aerocycle for that bad little ass!  I would trade my Cycleplane *


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks! I really like and am thrilled to own it.


----------



## JAcycle (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow , 
Thats a truly amazing little machine
How and when did you score that?Story please.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a 1920's schwinn 20". glue on tires and wood rims.


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2011)

*I do not believe that to be a Schwinn.  They did not use that sprocket nor did they ever have a fork like that*


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 20, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> I have a 1920's schwinn 20". glue on tires and wood rims.




Killer little bike...whats the badge on it?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 20, 2011)

sorry to disapoint you. but it is. the badge is the world.  had that discussion before. no tricks up my sleve it is what it is. got one?


----------



## J.C. (Jan 20, 2011)

*Nope.  I ride all the bikes I own and I am 6'3".  No disappointments here*


----------



## sm2501 (Jan 21, 2011)

redline1968 said:


> sorry to disapoint you. but it is. the badge is the world.  had that discussion before. no tricks up my sleve it is what it is. got one?






That is very cool.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 21, 2011)

JC has a point BUT at that time schwinn wasnt pushing alot of those out the door so maybe going with an easy to get fork and sprocket was the best way! Cute for sure!


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 21, 2011)

I never seen any thing that beautiful in all my life!These are some cool pics .Again thanks for sharing!


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks it is cool. dating it is rough but it is definately a schwinn. the wheels are still true believe it or not.  mark


----------



## dxmadman (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey knee scuffer,cool little MotorBike!Is that the correct crank?Or do some prewar 20s used sprockets with more teeth like 22 or 24 instead of 18?i cant tell if thats a dogleg by the pics,and what year is it?


----------



## kunzog (Jan 30, 2011)

Here is my 20" 1954 Schwinn Wasp


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, all original but I upgraded a few parts with exact parts. Except pedals.... Originals arent nice enough.


----------



## hollywood23 (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is my 50's Schwinn 20"..


----------



## brucejr (Feb 20, 2011)

I really like the 20" and 16" bikes.  These are great to see.

I have a few small bikes but nothing like these.


----------



## tony d. (Feb 21, 2011)

I would like to see a  cycletruck with a 24" back and a 16" front   or a 20"back and a 16"front  =o)


----------



## Greg M. (Feb 21, 2011)

Brucejr., I too have focused most of my collection on 12, 16, & 20" bikes. I like that they are rare and usually harder to find in nice complete condition. 

TonyD. There is a well known Cycle Truck guy who did a couple full custom smaller Cycle Trucks. 24"R/20"F & 20"R/16"F. Heck I say do a 16"rear & 12" front!

I'll have to post some pictures of my small Schwinns. Hey, another bonus is they take up less room!

Greg M.


----------



## dxmadman (Feb 21, 2011)

I think 20 inch schwinns are cool!Finaly heres some of mine, not my finished ones but some of my projects.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 22, 2011)

cool collection..


----------



## 51PANTHER (Apr 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a chainguard for a 20'' SCHWINN  ballooner for sale


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 5, 2011)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> Its all original and my HOLY GRAIL. Beats the autocycle and other rare goodies I have acquired along the years.  It is really bright red but the pics look off red color.
> 
> View attachment 16478View attachment 16479View attachment 16480View attachment 16481View attachment 16482




That is BAD ASS!


----------

